# Just for fun....



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

So it took a LOOOONG time to convince Kai that Ari doesn't need to be "heeled".....:croc:
She does manage to squeeze it in occasionally.......here is a typical start to a beach run......



Click!






And off we go......


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Gee I wish I was as creative as you. I can never find anything genius to say like that sequence! Great pictures too. Seriously, you are so lucky with the beaches there, its just, not, fair. 
Well, you know what's coming, if Kai ends up biting Ari's leg off, just give me a yell, you know how to find me.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Gee I wish I was as creative as you. I can never find anything genius to say like that sequence! Great pictures too. Seriously, you are so lucky with the beaches there, its just, not, fair.
> Well, you know what's coming, if Kai ends up biting Ari's leg off, just give me a yell, you know how to find me.


Can you tell I have a lot of time on my hands today? Really I should be doing housework right now..........but it's so easy to do fun stuff instead :typing:
Glad you like the photos........


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

haha I love that Kai is actually digging a hole under Ari :tongue: they're so cute!!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

IslandPaws4Raw said:


> Really I should be doing housework right now..........


What is this "housework" thing that you speak of? :biggrin1:


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

chowder said:


> What is this "housework" thing that you speak of? :biggrin1:


Ya! Tell me about it.......I had a neighbor show up to borrow my phone.....so embarrassing!eep:
Why is it that no-one just shows up when I have everything tidy????????


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

For me "tidy" is such a short period people can't make it on short notice? LOL I am a horrible house keeper.


----------

